# Stile and rail plus raised panel bit



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

What brand of raised panel and stile and rail bits do you fellas use. i am finally going to purchase mine and was just wondering what most of you guys use, and are you satisfied with the cut they produce. I am planning on buying the two piece stile ad rail bits and also was wondering if i should buy the raised panel bit with or without backcutter. Please hurry with your replies before TLOML changes her mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dude!*

Hey, how's it going?
I haven't used one but I hear/read the "new" 4 cutter bits from Freud provide the best cuts. I use Freud, CMT and Whiteside bits myself and find they work just fine.  bill


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I am doing great Bill. Had a litle scare with my ole ticker a short while back but now i feel great. i pretty much knew i could count on you ole buddy for help with my question, and i thank you for your quick reply. Does your raised panel bit have the backcutter?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've used Whiteside and CMT and like them both. There are so many variations though, I guess it depends on what you're doing. I didn't use a back cutter, but that's just cause it wasn't what I had. That's a cool addition to your routerbit set. Good luck with your buy.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't like the back cutters, they are hard to use.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Freud's gutters are adjustable for a perfect fit. only problem I had was when I took the slot cutters off and did not see the spacer under them. When I reassembled them, I did not put one in and had a really bad fitting joint. I finally woke up and realized what the problem was. I re installed the shim and now have a perfect joint again.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*found what i wanted*

I found the set that i wanted, i bougt the freud 3 piece quadra cut set which included the stile and rail bits plus the 3-1/2" ogee raised panel bit with backcutter. The cost was pretty darn good i thought $197.50 with free shipping. ok now it is just a waiting game till they arrive.:whistling2:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Where did you order it from?
--Matt


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazon, but the bits have been shipped from Rockler in Georgia. The bits should be here in about a week.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Router bits with backcutters make the panals sit flush withe the rails and stiles. Without backcutters make the panals sit proud (above) rails and stiles. When it comes to raised panal bits I stick strickly to Freud beause of the extra cutter which speeds up the cutting process. Also makes for less sanding.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the first raised panel bit set i have owned, i think a DVD comes with it. If i can't figure it out u wanna vacation in sunny Florida to help me figure it out. If so jump on your:scooter:and putt on down :laughing:.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is my first attempt at a raised panel door with my new Freud three piece set. there is one issue i am having and that is there is no bearing on the raised panel bit to use as a guide when i want a curved profile on the top of the door. any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## cork4:@gmail.com (Feb 13, 2012)

garryswf said:


> This is my first attempt at a raised panel door with my new Freud three piece set. there is one issue i am having and that is there is no bearing on the raised panel bit to use as a guide when i want a curved profile on the top of the door. any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


If you are going to cathedral or curve the top rail or bottom rail I would recommend purchasing a arched templet set from A woodworking store they come in different sizes and shapes and have A holding jig for your rail just cut 1/16 oversize clamp in jig and run through the router table show face up. Ken householder


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Freud hands down. Also invest in Space Balls there great for your Spacers in between Stile and Rails. They help to not get blonde edge around panel after intstall where stain or paint didn't reach.

Another Tip for this is brush perimeter of panel with brush and then blow in and out with Air Nozzle. Sorry I got off topic but this is related

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

garryswf said:


> I found the set that i wanted, i bougt the freud 3 piece quadra cut set which included the stile and rail bits plus the 3-1/2" ogee raised panel bit with backcutter. The cost was pretty darn good i thought $197.50 with free shipping. ok now it is just a waiting game till they arrive.:whistling2:


I just got he same Freud bits as you stated above. Doors are being made from natural hickory which is a challenge. Rails and Stiles are done and just glueing the panels up now. Routing the panels should get interesting. Made a third panel as a "spare".


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Burt i am very pleased with my set, hope you enjoy yours. I think they do a great job, :thumbsup: to Freud.


----------



## Joe Pack (Jun 20, 2012)

CMT/Sommerfeld have been good for me. Haven't used any other to compare, but the Sommerfeld set is perfectly matched.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've bought a number of frued bits, i've never had a complaint about any of them. Usually I order them from amazon.com


----------

